# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Fistularia tabacaria

## Antonio Amaral



----------


## Ricardo Prata

:Olá:  


criatura  espectacular..... :Pracima:

----------


## Matias Gomes

Essa fistularia ficou no meu reef por 2 semanas, mas sucumbiu ao ictio, ele estava se alimentando apenas de mysys vivos, ela encolhe o corpo e como uma serpente dá o bote no meio do cardume de mysys é muito legal ver esser ataque, ela cresce muito chegando na natureza a 2mt.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite
Mas que peixe tão...exótico! 
Pena que não tenha vingado mas pelo menos deu para perceber como se alimenta e um alimento de que gosta. 
Fiz uma pesquisa e encontrei esta informação muito interessante: 

http://www.biotaneotropica.org.br/v7...+bn03107012007

e associado ao elo, está uma base de dados de taxinomia com motor de busca. Pela descrição feita no elo em causa a _Fistularia tabacaria_ não será muito frequente por comparação com a _Fistularia petimba_. Vocês têm fotografias desta última ?

Já tiveram _Fistularia petimba_?

aqui uma pesquisa por imagens

http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt...+imagens&gbv=2

é avermelhado.

http://www.fishbase.se/Summary/Speci...ry.php?id=3276

http://www.fsinet.or.jp/~h-ichika/pic62.html

Também conhecido como _bluespotted cornetfish_ ou _peixe trombeta de pintas azuis_, é um  	Syngnathiformes 		 	 (Cavalos-marinhos e peixes-cachimbo) e é de "tamanho família" (é mesmo grande) como se pode também ver aqui

http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt...+imagens&gbv=2

aqui encontrei mais informação sobre outra espécie do mesmo género

http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/Summary...ang=Portuguese

aqui uma pesquisa de imagens

http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt...+imagens&gbv=2

e aqui mais outra onde...adivinha...apreces tu Matias :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

http://images.google.pt/images?svnum...ocurar+imagens

Estão pensar voltar a ter destes peixes?

Será que podem fotografar este magnifico peixe exótico quando voltarem a mergulhar? Fica a sugestão.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno


*
*

----------


## Matias Gomes

quando o mar estiver mais calmo podemos fotografar ele, o Petimba não é comum aqui na nossa região.

----------


## Julio Macieira

No Mar vermelho apanhei um grande susto com um tipo semelhante a menos de um palmo da minha cara.






Impressionante como ele se aproximou tão perto e eu sem sem me aperceber de nada.  :Admirado:

----------


## David Lemos

Qual era mais ou menos a sua medida Julio? Quase era uma cagada dentro do fato :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Qual era mais ou menos a sua medida Julio? Quase era uma cagada dentro do fato


O animal em questão, tem por volta de 1 metro de comprido.

Normalmente é possível observa-los mais ao longe, mas é incrível a maneira "sorrateira" como se aproximam. Só quando virei a face de lado é que o vi a alguns 10 cm da minha cara e a nada paralelo ao meu corpo.

Nenhum susto que desse para morrer afogado...  mas não deixa de ser um valente susto.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Mas que susto fantástico, desses é que vale a pena. 
E tu, para além de o fotografares apresentas-te-lhe a mão para ver se o peixe vinha comer ou explorar?

Quanto tempo te acompanhou o peixe?

É mesmo muito exótico e tem uns olhos enormes. Fantástico!

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sei que isto é muito antigo, mas na Madeira a Fistularia é muito rara, pode aparecer por vezes apenas.
Mas o Aulostomus strigosus é vulgar.

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4054/...67fea2628b.jpg

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

animal lindo.cada vez me sinto mais apaixonado por este obi

----------

